# African Cichlid's with white peeling around mouth and body



## wldhair60 (Nov 7, 2010)

Just about overnight, 2 of my larger cichlids have developed small white peeling blotches around the mouth and body. I set the temperature and p.h. correct for a week brfore i put the fish in the tank. They were transferred from a friend's tank to mine and did o.k. the first week. I did change food because they weren't eating. I figured it was due to the shock of being transferred. Any ideas what could be wrong? They've mainly hung out in the bottom of the tank as well.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like a fungus. Petsmart/Petco carries what you need to remedy.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sounds like mouth fungus. (are their eyes also cloudy looking?) Either way you should treat with fungus cure TM (comes in an 8 pill packet) or tablets. From what I've heard the liquid fungal remedy's are just watered down tablet or pill capsule.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

It sure does sound like mouth fungus. Best to treat them now.


----------

